# A very, very big ad



## Ermundo (Jun 3, 2006)

I found an Beer ad on the internet for Carlton Draught. It is problably the largest ad I've ever seen!

Here's the link: 

http://www.bigad.com.au/movie.html

If there was ever an ad that deserved to have to it's product sold, it's this one...


Morgoththe1

The song is also based of of Carmina Burana: O Fortuna By Carl Orff except instead of all the latin **** about Fortuna, Empress of the wind, the chorus sings about Carlton Draught and how big the ad is.

If you still don't get it just watch the freakin ad!

Oh yeah, the movie is Quicktime.

P.S: Sorry about the C word there, I got carried away a bit.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 3, 2006)

Haha! Love it!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 4, 2006)

Gee. This is an Aussie ad (I think), and was seen last year. It is funny yes, and really, does it deserve its own thread? I suppose so, but Carlton Draught made several other funny ads during the last few years. As far as beer ads go, Carlton is the best and funniest. So go CD for Aussie!!! But it is sort of insulting when some dark lord doesn't recognise a country for their efforts. It's about time we had something to show the world that wasn't sporting.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 5, 2006)

I know this ad is so cool. There is also an ad called Rickard's Red based of of O Fortuna but I can't find the link.


----------

